# Are we doomed? How bad do you think it is?



## Foxxo (Mar 13, 2019)

So Paul posted a new vid, and it's pretty effing dark. I think it's as dark as he's ever gotten, short of some of his old conspiracy videos. It's kinda interesting for him to rail at even the Republicans, too, he probably expected faster change than whatever we're having.




What do you guys think? Is he being too hyperbolic here? When do you think it's going to end for us, or do you even care? Could we get out of it?

Oh, and on a side note, Paul mistakes the collapse of Aztec civilization (through Hernan Cortes subverting the systematic cuckholdery of the non-Aztecs by the Aztecs) for the slow decay and decline of Mayan civilization (which effectively started 700 years earlier and left Spain with not a whole lot to subvert or conquer). Pretty painful mistake. He's British, though, so all Mexican civilization is probably the same to him.


----------



## The Manglement (Mar 13, 2019)

You really need to add an option to the poll to "He's being serious, but he's retarded".


----------



## wylfım (Mar 13, 2019)

Tbh I agree with him.
Even if you manage to pull out numbers that show society is more "stable" in terms of crime rate, unemployment, w/e, thats not what drives society. It's perceptions.
And by all measures of public perception, the world is literally ending.


----------



## Jeanne d'Arc (Mar 13, 2019)

I think he's being a little over dramatic. 

The depressed will continue to be depressed, people will do drugs. 1 in 8 Americans being alcoholics will not destroy our society. Maybe lessen the number of contributors, yes.

He makes a constant point that there's no religion, creativity or worthwhile science anymore. Is there less creativity in the mainstream as far as art goes? Yes, but that's the result of heavy commercialization in every field. There's a reason there's been 50 fucking Avengers movies and Star Wars is still making money- people see going those movies and tradition that can't be broken and they want to keep up with the characters they know personally. There is still creativity though. Look at "Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri" or "The Eric Andre Show" or listen to the most recent Daughters album. There is pronounced creativity outside the mainstream. The mainstream is just made to appeal to every audience now, there's a reason fucking "Minions" made a billion dollars at box office. Good science is still being done, too. We "cured" a second person of AIDS recently. That's huge. There's so much going on in science it's hard to keep up.

Now religion- I've never understood this argument. People not believing in the big man in the sky makes no difference as to whether or not a society is great or is collapsing. Religion has no effect on prosperity in modern times, I don't think. It's possibly worse for societies to be religious, looking at the Middle East. 



wylfım said:


> Tbh I agree with him.
> Even if you manage to pull out numbers that show society is more "stable" in terms of crime rate, unemployment, w/e, thats not what drives society. It's perceptions.
> And by all measures of public perception, the world is literally ending.



All society must collapse at some point, yes. I think it'll take more than people thinking the world is ending for Western society to collapse though, at least America. America is the bastard child of imperialistic England, and has been rebellious in every aspect since it's inception. America is going out with a bang when it does, be it race war, nuke, whatever. Maybe when the "silent majority" that doesn't believe the fucking sky is falling everyday dies off somehow, Western civilization will go under, but I think it will take a lot for that to happen. I believe the 45% of people that didn't vote in 2016 are the silent majority. If they thought orange man was THAT BAD, that 45% would've voted. 

I think we'll be ok for another century at least.


----------



## Recoil (Mar 13, 2019)

I have faith in our species, no matter how bad things get. I have faith that everything's gonna be ok, no matter how bad things get. 
One might say I'm a delusional idiot for truly believing that, and perhaps they'd be right.

But I'm happy.


----------



## IV 445 (Mar 13, 2019)

Hyperbole is so easy to do. In fact, in writing, it’s harder to avoid than to create.


----------



## Poiseon (Mar 13, 2019)

This loses all seriousness and edge at the end. "Please hit the like button and subscribe!" He's just a fucking shill like everyone else on YouTube.


----------



## BONE_Buddy (Mar 13, 2019)

Eh, fuck the blackpills. I have been in the political scene for literally decades now. I can tell you that right now is the BEST of times because people are finally starting to see the problems with the current systems. Mass Immigration has been serious trouble for a very long time, now people realize it. Censorship has been choking for two decades. Now people are getting tired of it.

The thing is is that this shit, all of it, takes time. Many of you guys woke up for one election and say man this is really bad, and cause a major shift in the political climate. Then get dejected and jaded by the next election saying "well this is taking too long." 

Welcome to politics. What matters is long term multi-year cycles. If you focus on the week by week, or focus on what politicians say, you are doing it wrong.

 It is bad for your mental health to try to follow the daily DC news cycle unless you are employed by it. Literally 80% of this shit is made by political hacks for political hacks. Ignore it.


----------



## wylfım (Mar 13, 2019)

Annie said:


> Now religion- I've never understood this argument. People not believing in the big man in the sky makes no difference as to whether or not a society is great or is collapsing. Religion has no effect on prosperity in modern times, I don't think. It's possibly worse for societies to be religious, looking at the Middle East.


If I may vomit out other people's thoughts—

Nietzsche:


Spoiler



God is dead. God remains dead. And we have killed him. How shall we comfort ourselves, the murderers of all murderers? What was holiest and mightiest of all that the world has yet owned has bled to death under our knives: who will wipe this blood off us? What water is there for us to clean ourselves? What festivals of atonement, what sacred games shall we have to invent? Is not the greatness of this deed too great for us? Must we ourselves not become gods simply to appear worthy of it?



Solzhenitsyn:


Spoiler



Over a half century ago, while I was still a child, I recall hearing a number of old people offer the following explanation for the great disasters that had befallen Russia: "Men have forgotten God; that's why all this has happened." Since then I have spent well-nigh 50 years working on the history of our revolution; in the process I have read hundreds of books, collected hundreds of personal testimonies, and have already contributed eight volumes of my own toward the effort of clearing away the rubble left by that upheaval. But if I were asked today to formulate as concisely as possible the main cause of the ruinous revolution that swallowed up some 60 million of our people, I could not put it more accurately than to repeat: "Men have forgotten God; that's why all this has happened."



My favorite argument is the heuristic though: no society (period) has ever existed without a religion of some sort. Except the modern world.
If it were possible to have a stable social order without religion, why hasn't it evolved before current year? Far more likely that any societies that evolved in that direction died out.

There was some guy on some forum somewhere (I think; my sources blend tend to blend together so it might have been some semi-obscure philosopher) who essentially said that religion is a giant bandage that patches up a ton of problems that show up when you start throwing together unrelated people and expect them to not slaughter each other. You take that away, and the morals may persist for a while (through the Freudian superego), but they slowly begin to decay and die out without being renewed from generation to generation. Culminating in eventual social collapse.

There's something fundamentally terrifying about removing a social institution that has been in place in _every_ culture _for all recorded history_. I just can't see it ending without massive unintended consequences. People don't understand the fragility of large-scale society, or how small of a nudge it takes to upset the delicate balance holding everything together.


----------



## Ama Dablam (Mar 13, 2019)

Foxxo said:


> So Paul posted a new vid, and it's pretty effing dark. I think it's as dark as he's ever gotten, short of some of his old conspiracy videos. It's kinda interesting for him to rail at even the Republicans, too, he probably expected faster change than whatever we're having.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is just bittter because Britian is no longer considered the greatest empire in the world.


----------



## tehpope (Mar 13, 2019)

People have called it before in the last few years and they've been wrong. If the west is in decline, it'll be a very long and drawn out process. I remember Sargon saying the west was doomed unless Trump was elected in 2016 and comparing the state of the country to the fall of Rome. We're fine.


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Mar 13, 2019)

I just don't see the appeal of blackpilling yourself. Fuck are you gonna do? Time travel? You get one life, enjoy it while you can. 

I really can't think of any point in the past I would rather live than now. I quite enjoy not having to worry about getting a cut and dying from that, not being drafted in horrifically destructive wars and dodging shit like the free love movement. 

Also, a lot of people who say this "collapse of civilization" shit always draw comparisons to Rome. Would that mean all of our problems would be solved by old men having sex with underage boys? Fuck Rome.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Mar 13, 2019)

Why do people willingly take the black pill? Do they just get off on being miserable?

Besides, the gay frogs told me the world won't end until Hillary Clinton takes her saggy satanic milkers out on live tv while lactatia pole dances on her leg


----------



## wylfım (Mar 13, 2019)

Crippled_Retard said:


> Also, a lot of people who say this "collapse of civilization" shit always draw comparisons to Rome. Would that mean all of our problems would be solved by old men having sex with underage boys? Fuck Rome.


To be fair that's because the collapse of Rome set society back almost 2,000 years, and because of how unexpected and rapid it was (they ruled almost a quarter of the world population at the peak of their power).


----------



## Recoil (Mar 13, 2019)

Poiseon said:


> This loses all seriousness and edge at the end. "Please hit the like button and subscribe!" He's just a fucking shill like everyone else on YouTube.


If you were running a channel, why would you ever ask people to subscribe? Why? It's a loose thread that unravels the tone of the entire piece. It's like being a good writer - show, don't tell. If your content appeals, I will sub. Appeal to me and leave it at that while your dignity is still intact.


----------



## Jeanne d'Arc (Mar 13, 2019)

wylfım said:


> If I may vomit out other people's thoughts—
> 
> Nietzsche:
> 
> ...


The heuristic argument is interesting, I could agree. I think the main reason no society has ever existed before modern times without religion is that fear of god was just too great in previous times to justify not believing in a higher power. Imagine saying, before a nightly sacrifice to the gods in primal times, that you didn't believe in the sun-god-witch-doctor-person. You'd be the sacrifice for that deity, as a heretic. Once we realized that's there's actually little evidence of god and the civilized world stopped punishing people for wrongthink in religion (post scientific revolution iirc), atheism became more prominent.

Despite taking a year of European History, I hadn't heard that Solzhenitsyn quote until today, and I find it very, very interesting.

The atheism used in the Soviet Union was a kind of "militant atheism"- people were convinced religion did nothing for them, and was a "drug". In a way, forgetting god did kind of kill Russia. It's an interesting thought, militant atheism, but it was more so used as a springboard for communism and realism than anything else- it wasn't to free people from oppressive/cult-like religious thinking or anything. Forced, militant atheism, I'm convinced, is a bad idea. Freedom of religion and thought is what's gonna keep modern societies afloat. It's expected nowadays. Law and societal expectation has replaced fear of god.

Religion could definitely keep people together through certain issues, but some (see the Civil War in America- brothers who were the same religion fought against each other over drastically different beliefs as to slavery, the future of America etc) I am not convinced it can keep together.

Fantastic write up, by the way, Made me think.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Mar 13, 2019)

Foxxo said:


> So Paul posted a new vid, and it's pretty effing dark. I think it's as dark as he's ever gotten, short of some of his old conspiracy videos. *It's kinda interesting for him to rail at even the Republicans, too,* he probably expected faster change than whatever we're having.



I'm not remotely surprised because, despite all his "Conservative is punk, guys!" talk, he's a liberal leftist through and through. Or, at least, what liberal leftists (real ones) are meant to be: he believes in limited government involvement, he's anti-corporativism, and pro freedom of speech and expression, as well as freedom of association. The fact he believes families and certain values actually work well in society is irrelevant: many liberals believe this in the same way many conservatives are absolute degenerates. 

Leftists also tend to be very dramatic, and Paul is overall quite hyperbolic. I honestly wish he could leave Alex Jones so he can make his own content and say what he really is in his mind. It's a bit obvious there is a lot he can't say because he's limited by working with Infowars. There is a video of him being fed up with his boss' antics (I'm not implying he' couldn't honestly like Jones, just that he doesn't agree with what he says).


----------



## wylfım (Mar 13, 2019)

Tasty Tatty said:


> I'm not remotely surprised because, despite all his "Conservative is punk, guys!" talk, he's a liberal leftist through and through. Or, at least, what liberal leftists (real ones) are meant to be: he believes in limited government involvement, he's anti-corporativism, and pro freedom of speech and expression, as well as freedom of association. The fact he believes families and certain values actually work well in society is irrelevant: many liberals believe this in the same way many conservatives are absolute degenerates.
> 
> Leftists also tend to be very dramatic, and Paul is overall quite hyperbolic. I honestly wish he could leave Alex Jones so he can make his own content and say what he really is in his mind. It's a bit obvious there is a lot he can't say because he's limited by working with Infowars. There is a video of him being fed up with his boss' antics (I'm not implying he' couldn't honestly like Jones, just that he doesn't agree with what he says).


?
He's not with infowars anymore, and hasn't been for quite some time. That's why there's no infowars logo at the end of his videos.

Are you trying to say that he's a classical liberal? Because that list of beliefs is classical (not leftist) liberalism. Most conservatives are classical liberals (as are lolbertarians). Classical conservatism (I think its called traditionalism now?), things like belief in monarchy, etc, is dead and taboo.
Clarification please?


----------



## Autistsforuganda2 (Mar 13, 2019)

Sure, things are bad. But they are only as bad as we perceive them. Because of the internet, we get bombarded with information constantly and it's a fact that most news stories that people like to watch are bad and depressing, because peace dosen't sell in this world.

So yeah, things are bad. But we are far from the collapse of western civilization.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Mar 13, 2019)

wylfım said:


> ?
> He's not with infowars anymore, and hasn't been for quite some time. That's why there's no infowars logo at the end of his videos.
> 
> Are you trying to say that he's a classical liberal? Because that list of beliefs is classical (not leftist) liberalism. Most conservatives are classical liberals (as are lolbertarians). Classical conservatism (I think its called traditionalism now?), things like belief in monarchy, etc, is dead and taboo.
> Clarification please?









He's been writing for them until this late Monday. Twitter says he's JUST announced he's leaving infowars. I wonder if that's why he tweeted about the "Jew question" (which was, btw, hilarious). He said he's starting his own thing, which is great. Good for him. 

And not, I don't think he's a classical liberal: he leans too left for that, but that's just my own opinion on it. I could be wrong.

But yes: what we can call "classic conservatism" is believing in monarchy, meritocracy, goverhment, hierarchies, religion, etc.


----------



## Foxxo (Mar 13, 2019)

Tasty Tatty said:


> View attachment 694026
> 
> He's been writing for them until this late Monday. Twitter says he's JUST announced he's leaving infowars. I wonder if that's why he tweeted about the "Jew question" (which was, btw, hilarious). He said he's starting his own thing, which is great. Good for him.
> 
> ...


Uh, buddy, that's an article laughing at a left-wing conspiracy theory. You actually had me shaken there for a moment, I'll give you that.



wylfım said:


> ?
> He's not with infowars anymore, and hasn't been for quite some time. That's why there's no infowars logo at the end of his videos.
> 
> Are you trying to say that he's a classical liberal? Because that list of beliefs is classical (not leftist) liberalism. Most conservatives are classical liberals (as are lolbertarians). Classical conservatism (I think its called traditionalism now?), things like belief in monarchy, etc, is dead and taboo.
> Clarification please?


He can call himself a conservative if he thinks that liberal values are becoming "dead and taboo" like saying we should have a king. Conservatism has been just the cap on societal change. There are reactionaries who want to push further than just enough to prevent ludicrous change, but those guys would be radicals, not conservatives.

Paul is a social conservative by British standards and, at least how he shows in this video, an economic moderate. If he were an economic conservative, he'd be echoing Ben Shapiro. These are by today's standards however. Back in the time that these terms started to find real use, you were liberal if you wanted some change, conservative if you wanted no change, and radical if you were waving a nondescript flag and getting shot at by the police.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 14, 2019)

This video is fake and gay. Not the information he presents but the picture he paints. Gotta love how he conflates an absence of religion with sexual deviancy. Catholic Church, anyone? How about that Muhammad prophet that married that little kid?

You don't need faith for morality or purpose, that's a personal choice that, by his presentation, most people have chosen "gee, these religious faiths sure are a hotbed of hypocrisy, lies, insular favoritism and sexual immorality aren't they?" What a joke.


----------



## Clop (Mar 14, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> You don't need faith for morality or purpose, that's a personal choice that, by his presentation, most people have chosen "gee, these religious faiths sure are a hotbed of hypocrisy, lies, insular favoritism and sexual immorality aren't they?" What a joke.



Most people still opt for either Christianity or Islam, as far as I can tell. All secular and atheistic beliefs come in third on the leaderboards, and that's all of the non-religious forms of beliefs combined.

On the subject that some have already discussed, I don't think religion is anything but a comfort zone, it gives people someone and something to follow because people aren't good at going solo and like forming packs. Outside of religion people still follow politicians, comedians, best friends, family members and an Internet community of aspies flinging shit at troons.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 14, 2019)

Annie said:


> There's a reason there's been 50 fucking Avengers movies


Because those movies are not budget siphoning productions like the 5000 Adam Sandler or Melissa McCarthy romantic & family comedies?


Annie said:


> "The Eric Andre Show"


Or as I like to call it, "The Tim and Eric Ripoff Show"


wylfım said:


> There's something fundamentally terrifying about removing a social institution that has been in place in _every_ culture _for all recorded history_.


We've had that, it was called the Soviet Union.


wylfım said:


> I just can't see it ending without massive unintended consequences. People don't understand the fragility of large-scale society, or how small of a nudge it takes to upset the delicate balance holding everything together.


Except there is nothing preventing people from following any religious faith of their choice.


wylfım said:


> To be fair that's because the collapse of Rome set society back almost 2,000 years, and because of how unexpected and rapid it was (they ruled almost a quarter of the world population at the peak of their power).


The collapse of Rome was also a case of everything going wrong all at once, not simply a single pillar getting knocked out from underneath a tower of cards.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 14, 2019)

Crippled_Retard said:


> I just don't see the appeal of blackpilling yourself. Fuck are you gonna do? Time travel? You get one life, enjoy it while you can


I don't see the appeal of living with my head in the clouds. I'd rather live in the closest approximation of the real world as I can than in fairy tales. And I rather go into the grave knowing I contributed to the betterment than feasted on the corpse and left less to eat for those coming after me.


----------



## 1864897514651 (Mar 14, 2019)

wylfım said:


> [redacted]



Your terror is not without precedence. Sodom was spared for a short time for the sake of Lot and his family, which ended up being three people after his wife turned into a pillar of salt. Religion influences many things, whether people want to believe it or not. Religion is obviously not limited to just social morality; it is also the foundation of economics, armed forces, the rule of law, and all aspects of society that actually hold civilization together. Civilizational collapse happens when all of these parts are influenced by irreligious satanic systems, and there are no just people to spare the civilization for. Any city in America could reflect what happened to Sodom, it is only a matter of time—especially with all the nuclear reactors we have.


----------



## Foxxo (Mar 14, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> This video is fake and gay. Not the information he presents but the picture he paints. Gotta love how he conflates an absence of religion with sexual deviancy. Catholic Church, anyone? How about that Muhammad prophet that married that little kid?
> 
> You don't need faith for morality or purpose, that's a personal choice that, by his presentation, most people have chosen "gee, these religious faiths sure are a hotbed of hypocrisy, lies, insular favoritism and sexual immorality aren't they?" What a joke.


There's haunting corruption in every organization with a strict hierarchy that still exists. Most followers will not care, or will look past it for the core values, but they won't be contributing to the decadence anymore. The amount of priests in the Catholic Church keeps decreasing, and there will never be a Sunni Caliphate.


Clop said:


> All secular and atheistic beliefs come in third on the leaderboards, and that's all of the non-religious forms of beliefs combined.


All atheistic and massively secular faiths (including Eastern Buddhism) are actually dying out on a worldwide scale, because it seems that atheism and believing there's no higher purpose other than suffering doesn't keep birth rates above 2.1. Christianity and Islam have the highest birth rates, and I'm not sure where Hinduism fits in there but it's probably at least third. The unaffiliated are losing the Game of Wombs.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 14, 2019)

Okay, so far I've only watched around halfway through the video and I just got to the point where he says that it's wrong and unnatural to have abortions or transgender kids and that despite all it's barbarism, at least _Islam_ gives people meaning and purpose.

This guy is fucking r*e*tarded. Yes, the rampant child fucking & genital mutilation that goes on in Muslim communities and caliphates alike is such a better existence for children than abortions and transgenderism, because there's nothing worse than not having religious faith. What a faggot.

I really don't understand the logic that if things aren't perfect in the secular world, it means we need to ramp up the shittiness to eleven. He's acting like abusive parents who put their kids on HRT are a _common_ problem in the Western hemisphere when it's actually a unique one. If you have a problem with child genital mutilation, why in the fuck would you ever give a pass to motherfuckin' _*I S L A M*_?

Who actually takes this idiot seriously?



Foxxo said:


> The unaffiliated are losing the Game of Wombs.


The only winning move is not to play.


----------



## Clop (Mar 14, 2019)

Foxxo said:


> All atheistic and massively secular faiths (including Eastern Buddhism) are actually dying out on a worldwide scale, because it seems that atheism and believing there's no higher purpose other than suffering doesn't keep birth rates above 2.1. Christianity and Islam have the highest birth rates, and I'm not sure where Hinduism fits in there but it's probably at least third. The unaffiliated are losing the Game of Wombs.


Yeah, as I said, all of them combined. That's not a compliment, I am quite aware that you have to lump them all together to have them make any significant number. Though I wouldn't pin birth rates on religion since they fluctuate everywhere more depending on child mortality rates, as far as I'm aware.

I don't know where you got "suffering" as a purpose, though. Then again I don't hang around with fellow atheists enough to know how miserable those fedora-wearing neckbeard fucks think, I'm too busy furiously masturbating onto crucifixes.


----------



## Foxxo (Mar 14, 2019)

Clop said:


> I don't know where you got "suffering" as a purpose, though. Then again I don't hang around with fellow atheists enough to know how miserable those fedora-wearing neckbeard fucks think, I'm too busy furiously masturbating onto crucifixes.


I meant that for Buddhism.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 14, 2019)

Clop said:


> I don't know where you got "suffering" as a purpose, though.


Ironic that atheism and Buddhism are allegedly an existence of pure suffering when Christianity is predicated on a guy being tied to a cross and tortured for six hours to atone for humanity's failings.


Foxxo said:


> I meant that for Buddhism.


Buddhism isn't secular, it's an offshoot of Hinduism because Buddhists believe in reincarnation and that to live is to suffer, which I'm guessing is what you meant when you said "no higher purpose than suffering" when in fact, the whole point of Buddhism is to subvert reincarnation altogether to end suffering. It might be secular these days because of how far it spread but that's not how it started.


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Mar 14, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> I don't see the appeal of living with my head in the clouds. I'd rather live in the closest approximation of the real world as I can than in fairy tales. And I rather go into the grave knowing I contributed to the betterment than feasted on the corpse and left less to eat for those coming after me.


I am not saying don't care or try to improve society. Quite the opposite. When I said blackpilled I was referring to those who hate everything and do nothing but complain or be scared of the future, while doing nothing of substance.

You can enjoy life while not thinking everything is sunshine and rainbows.


----------



## Clop (Mar 14, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Ironic that atheism and Buddhism are allegedly an existence of pure suffering when Christianity is predicated on a guy being tied to a cross and tortured for six hours to atone for humanity's failings.
> 
> Buddhism isn't secular, it's an offshoot of Hinduism because Buddhists believe in reincarnation and that to live is to suffer, which I'm guessing is what you meant when you said "no higher purpose than suffering" when in fact, the whole point of Buddhism is to subvert reincarnation altogether to end suffering. It might be secular these days because of how far it spread but that's not how it started.



I thought Buddhism teaches that the root of suffering is desire, specifically desire for non-essential things in life? I'm trying my hardest to not start googling Buddhist sects right now.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 14, 2019)

Crippled_Retard said:


> I am not saying don't care or try to improve society. Quite the opposite. When I said blackpilled I was referring to those who hate everything and do nothing but complain or be scared of the future, while doing nothing of substance.


Oh, that's interesting. I think of blackpilled as those who really think seriously bad times are coming, in which case I would be blackpilled.

What you describe I think of as demoralized.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Mar 14, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Oh, that's interesting. I think of blackpilled as those who really think seriously bad times are coming, in which case I would be blackpilled.
> 
> What you describe I think of as demoralized.


I always thought blackpilled meant demoralized too tbh


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 14, 2019)

I've always heard in in the context of incels, and I'd much rather live with my head in the clouds than be one of those cunts


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 14, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Who actually takes this idiot seriously?


You'd be surprised. Though he does from the InfoWars school of "EVERYTHING'S A CONSPIRACY MAN!" thinking, so who knows what the actual percentage is.


----------



## queue-anon (Mar 14, 2019)

Foxxo said:


> There's haunting corruption in every organization with a strict hierarchy that still exists. Most followers will not care, or will look past it for the core values, but they won't be contributing to the decadence anymore. The amount of priests in the Catholic Church keeps decreasing, and there will never be a Sunni Caliphate.
> 
> All atheistic and massively secular faiths (including Eastern Buddhism) are actually dying out on a worldwide scale, because it seems that atheism and believing there's no higher purpose other than suffering doesn't keep birth rates above 2.1. Christianity and Islam have the highest birth rates, and I'm not sure where Hinduism fits in there but it's probably at least third. The unaffiliated are losing the Game of Wombs.



Where do you think atheists come from? I'll put money on most atheists having at least nominally religious parents.

And the reason theists outbreed atheists is because theists live in impoverished shitholes where girls are married off young, there's little access to birth control, and child mortality is high, so couples have an enormous brood. Once their living situations get to a First World level, their religiosity and fertility start matching the West's. Why do you think Islamists behead doctors and teachers? It's because they know that social and economic progress means people stop giving a fuck about the invisible man in the sky.

I share some of this guy's concerns about what lack of religiosity means for the public at large because there are a lot of people out there who need someone to tell them how to live their lives. But, speaking as an atheist, I'm glad that I don't live somewhere where religion is shoved down my throat, either by the government or by neighbors who won't mind their own business.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 14, 2019)

Clop said:


> I thought Buddhism teaches that the root of suffering is desire, specifically desire for non-essential things in life? I'm trying my hardest to not start googling Buddhist sects right now.


One of the big things that lead Siddhartha to found Buddhism was that he stumbled on a corpse while sneaking out from dad's palace, so no. Part of Buddhism is that you're supposed to not indulge in earthly pleasures like screwing your neighbor's wife because it poisons your karma.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 14, 2019)

Freddy Freaker said:


> Why do people willingly take the black pill? Do they just get off on being miserable?


Some redpills have a black core. 

Also leaving childhood illusions/paradise behind can be a pretty shocking experience.

If you're truly looking at the abyss of what is going on, it can be hard to handle sometimes.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Mar 16, 2019)

His primary error is the comparison that Societal decline is based on morality or lack of 'strong men'. Consider Rome, at the time of the Empires collapse it was an authoritarian centralized monarchy which had adopted puritan religion which would be the groundwork  of europeon cultures for over a thousand years. Desperate cries for moral purity are typicaly a symptom of a failing society not the cause but then again theirs always someone complaining where not pure enough so who knows?

Society collapse usually boils down to four factors

-external forces overwhelming infrastructure
-economic collapse
-enviromental disaster
-internal political destablization

It's usually a mixture of  these factions to consider in the fall of societies not some abritrary standard of morality.

-A centralized strong man junta is actually more likely to contribute to the fall as his/her death will often cause a bought of political infighting which can escalate to civil war if the chosen heir is weak or unpopular with other power groups. Modern Democracies are actually more resiliant to this due to the fact their's an effective mechanic for the transfer of power which doesnt involve being a complete dick head or your dad being king.
-religions or ideologies with stringent moral codes  actually make the situation worse as the arcane priorities of the state may disrupt effective decision making eg-the late Christian Roman Empire deliberatly excluding Pagans and heretics in the army from civil office while encouraging moral men to join the clergy rather than the adminstration of Empire.
-No society can really endure a massive economic upheaval and remain the same. It puts a massive strain on any system without exception.
-The interlocked nature of modern economics is both a both a blessing and a curse since it allows an individual country to take the hit of an economic shortcomings but it means you're taking hits from other countries fuck ups. If Say China or America collapse then other civilisations could fall in the fallout.

But seriously guys






Buy these shitty supplements




They will give you the strength to survive having no food following the total collapse of the british economy post Brexit.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Mar 16, 2019)

My scorching hot take is that western civilization peaked from the time the USSR collapsed to when the financial crisis hit in 2008. Ever since then it feels like the left is moving further to the left and the right is moving further to the right.

Ever since 2008, it just feels like we’re kicking the can down the road further instead of tackling problems head on. That no, diversity is not our greatest strength; no, you will not be able to set record levels of profit each quarter; no, you will not be able to do away without the traditional family without significant societal consequences, etc.

I don’t think collapse will happen, instead the entropy will just grow exponentially and we all end up paying a lot more for a lot less. We’re down this road in many respects already.


----------



## queue-anon (Mar 16, 2019)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> My scorching hot take is that western civilization peaked from the time the USSR collapsed to when the financial crisis hit in 2008. Ever since then it feels like the left is moving further to the left and the right is moving further to the right.
> 
> Ever since 2008, it just feels like we’re kicking the can down the road further instead of tackling problems head on. That no, diversity is not our greatest strength; no, you will not be able to set record levels of profit each quarter; no, you will not be able to do away without the traditional family without significant societal consequences, etc.
> 
> I don’t think collapse will happen, instead the entropy will just grow exponentially and we all end up paying a lot more for a lot less. We’re down this road in many respects already.



As ruinous as it was for the rest of the world, I think the U.S.’s competition with the USSR motivated us to invest in science and technology. I also think the commie threat was responsible for somewhat better corporate and government policies that led to people being able to make a decent living with a decent level of education/skill vs. the shitshow we have now. Giving regular people a shot at the brass ring makes them much less likely to embrace reactionary ideologies on either side of the political spectrum.


----------



## QI 541 (Mar 17, 2019)

Society will only continue to get worse.  Don't know if it will ever completely collapse, more likely it will just turn into a shithole.  It will probably take a long time though.  There doesn't appear to be a single ideological or political group on the entire planet with an ideology that can account for this.  Donald Trump, and him alone (because his supporters are extremely stupid) is somehow the closest thing we have in this world to someone who has any idea of what he's doing.

Also you can say goodbye to the wild west internet very soon.  Europe is already in this state, and corporations have effectively replaced our government in America, so it will be the same thing there as well.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 18, 2019)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> no, you will not be able to do away without the traditional family without significant societal consequences, etc.



I seriously doubt this is a real concern in a society where Quiverfulls exist. I don't know when this suddenly became a concern for people but I definitely know it's a new one so it can't be the epidemic people make it out to be. Mole hills and mountains and so forth.



raymond said:


> Donald Trump, and him alone (because his supporters are extremely stupid) is somehow the closest thing we have in this world to someone who has any idea of what he's doing.


As opposed to what exactly? The cookie cutter democrats who are all clamoring for something as r*e*tarded as universal basic income? Trump supporters are at the extreme end stupid for supporting what you already admit is the best possible option, or is it simply because Trump is a celebrity that makes his supporters stupid?


raymond said:


> Also you can say goodbye to the wild west internet very soon.


Nigger please. The wild west has already disintegrated with the homogenization of social media, so much so that every alternative self destructs in anywhere from a few years to a few months. What you're seeing now are the ashes flying away in the wind.


----------



## QI 541 (Mar 18, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> As opposed to what exactly? The cookie cutter democrats who are all clamoring for something as r*e*tarded as universal basic income? Trump supporters are at the extreme end stupid for supporting what you already admit is the best possible option, or is it simply because Trump is a celebrity that makes his supporters stupid?



His followers endorse the very things that are fucking themselves over.  They envision a world of sociopathic unrestrained capitalism and worship of the corporate elites.  They want a dog-eat-dog world.  Well, they're getting their wish: We now live in a corporatacracy, and those corporate elites have decided that pandering to them is no longer in their best interests.  Of course when you point this out to them they go "They cheated, it's the government's fault somehow!"  Trump is the only person in the world who has actually been able to wound the beast, everyone else is just riding on his coattails.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 18, 2019)

raymond said:


> They envision a world of sociopathic unrestrained capitalism and worship of the corporate elites.


This is a reliable narrative if I've ever seen it.


raymond said:


> His followers endorse the very things that are fucking themselves over.





raymond said:


> Trump is the only person in the world who has actually been able to wound the beast, everyone else is just riding on his coattails.


Why would you actively support someone who is acting opposite to the self destructive interests you hold? Nothing about what you said makes sense.


----------



## QI 541 (Mar 18, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Why would you actively support someone who is acting opposite to the self destructive interests you hold? Nothing about what you said makes sense.



His followers are brainlets who think Trump's going to ban abortion or something.  Trump isn't going to do that because he's a liberal, which is also the most hilarious thing about this.  The only person in recent years who was able to score any wins for the conservatives was a liberal because conservatives can't adapt and they're too dumb to understand technology.  Although considering the massive hissy fits they throw these days whenever they get censored on the internet, maybe they're beginning to learn.


----------



## mooncloset (Mar 18, 2019)

Annie said:


> -snip-
> Now religion- I've never understood this argument. People not believing in the big man in the sky makes no difference as to whether or not a society is great or is collapsing. Religion has no effect on prosperity in modern times, I don't think. It's possibly worse for societies to be religious, looking at the Middle East.
> -snip-


I also used to struggle with why the big man would make any difference, but after having a discussion with a slightly religious man; he explained that the good thing about religion wasn't necessarily the *belief*, in the big man. Rather, it was knowing the values that came *with* the big man. (Parables, any sort of lesson, etc etc.)


----------



## queue-anon (Mar 18, 2019)

mooncloset said:


> I also used to struggle with why the big man would make any difference, but after having a discussion with a slightly religious man; he explained that the good thing about religion wasn't necessarily the *belief*, in the big man. Rather, it was knowing the values that came *with* the big man. (Parables, any sort of lesson, etc etc.)



Religion is a very effective means of social control, for both good and bad.

The good: keeping people from hurting each other for no good reason and, if they do hurt each other, having a means of dealing with that even when a society lacks a formalized rule of law.

The bad: keeping people superstitious, complacent, and afraid of taking chances, and using the in-group identity to rally people against the other up to the point of waging wars and massacres.


----------



## mooncloset (Mar 18, 2019)

queue-anon said:


> Religion is a very effective means of social control, for both good and bad.
> 
> The good: keeping people from hurting each other for no good reason and, if they do hurt each other, having a means of dealing with that even when a society lacks a formalized rule of law.
> 
> The bad: keeping people superstitious, complacent, and afraid of taking chances, and using the in-group identity to rally people against the other up to the point of waging wars and massacres.


Yup. Pretty much nailed it. Can really never have a nice mix though (afaik).


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 18, 2019)

raymond said:


> His followers are brainlets who think Trump's going to ban abortion *or something*.


This is a joke, right? Do you even know if the former is actually true or not or was that empty supposition?


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Mar 19, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> This is a joke, right? Do you even know if the former is actually true or not or was that empty supposition?


Must MAGAs I know are against abortion and criticise late abortion, but also, many say "pay your own abortion". They don't care as long as it's not paid with their taxes.


----------



## Professional iPad Hoarder (Mar 19, 2019)

I don't think so, I honestly think that we are slowly getting better and finally realizing the true problems of our society, politics-wise imho europe is quite fucked up but when you take a look on Poland and Italy you see a clear contrast between France for instance, this political shift that happened recently (US, Italy, Brazil) even if you don't like the more right-wind inclined governments at least we have some discussion between parties that never hapened before as much as it does now.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 19, 2019)

Tasty Tatty said:


> Must MAGAs I know are against abortion and criticise late abortion, but also, many say "pay your own abortion". They don't care as long as it's not paid with their taxes.


Notice that I underlined the part where he says "or something". He can't even place his reason as to why Trump supporters are stupid on anything concrete, he relies solely on the supposition that if they're Trump supporters that they must be stupid _somehow_.


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Mar 19, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Notice that I underlined the part where he says "or something". He can't even place his reason as to why Trump supporters are stupid on anything concrete, he relies solely on the supposition that if they're Trump supporters that they must be stupid _somehow_.


As a "Trump supporter" I can agree.  I've never once believed Trump was going to ban abortion. That's pretty much impossible or to the minority of supporters who don't know any better.  Although I like the idea of a wall, the problem in my opinion is demographic shift is already happening and the voting patterns are pretty horrendous. Though I will say some of his recent decisions have been a bit of a turn off, that may just be me though.

--end reply:

In regards to the topic, I think Paul Joseph Watson is wrong in some regards, but I do believe things in society are starting to break down. Let's take the states for instance

California is a shit hole, New York in on the edge of bankruptcy, Illinois, and a few other areas are not only losing jobs at an escelated rate but getting pretty bad off. Many people who screwed over those states are now leaving for the more wealthy states and repeating the same process there. Which in the long term means they'll keep moving state to state causing the same idiotic issues. Which is an internal destruction without taking into account foreign issues (illegal/legal immigration)...

Then you take into account demographic shifts, lower than replacement levels for the majority and although the concept we may fall into a socialist trap sounds far fetched it's really not.  It just depends how soon, if Texas turns blue I'll believe society collapsing is coming faster or sooner than later.

Though some people have pointed out people are aware of the problems, some of the problems can not be solved by merely legal or judicial or voting options. Which begs the question what do people in society do to stop these issues? I mean one could easily be fixed, make it so voters who ruin their state with idiotic votes have to remain in those states to suffer the consequences of those votes.  Though people would never pass  such a thing it's whimsical to consider.

then it just becomes a case of our current culture clash/war.  The faster it escalates the faster the "end" will come. Personally, I find it more disturbing many of my predictions in regards to this culture war have come true over the last few months than anything else.  Most places there's a sense of urgency in the air I haven't seen before, and it does make me feel that those claiming the end of our current make and models of society may not be too far off.


----------



## QI 541 (Mar 19, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Notice that I underlined the part where he says "or something". He can't even place his reason as to why Trump supporters are stupid on anything concrete, he relies solely on the supposition that if they're Trump supporters that they must be stupid _somehow_.



I already stated why earlier: They're hanging off his coattails.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 19, 2019)

raymond said:


> I already stated why earlier: They're hanging off his coattails.


Then why even bother mentioning abortion? Chasing coattails means you're banking your own success on someone else, which can't be too stupid since you've already established that Trump is the 'only one to wound the beast'.


----------



## QI 541 (Mar 19, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Then why even bother mentioning abortion? Chasing coattails means you're banking your own success on someone else, which can't be too stupid since you've already established that Trump is the 'only one to wound the beast'.



Trump supporters hate liberals and how liberals are leveraging neoliberal megacorporations against them.  They love unregulated nihilistic sociopathic capitalism despite it leading to the former.  Trump is the only person to have done any damage to the neoliberals.  What's so hard to understand?


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 19, 2019)

raymond said:


> They love unregulated nihilistic sociopathic capitalism despite it leading to the former.


Trump supporters are all anarchocapitalists?


raymond said:


> What's so hard to understand?


Almost everything you've said about Trump supporters is an empty generality that could be said for just about anybody. Any time you've named a specific example, you used an even more empty supposition like "ban abortion _or something_."


----------



## QI 541 (Mar 20, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Almost everything you've said about Trump supporters is an empty generality that could be said for just about anybody. Any time you've named a specific example, you used an even more empty supposition like "ban abortion _or something_."



You seem to be fixated on that line.  Maybe you should get yourself checked for autism or something.


----------

